# Type 1 10 year old - losing hair



## Dizzydi (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Parents of lovely little children. I need to ask a quick question, my friends daughter was diagnosed about 8 months ago and has been doing really well.

However the last couple of day she has started to lose clumps of hair. She is going into hospital today to have her tonsils out as well - bless her.

She has asked me if I think the hair loss could be down to the diabetes.

Have any of your children suffered hair loss. I've told her to contact her dsn to see what they think. Could it be the stress of being newly diagnosed ?

Thanks


----------



## bev (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi DizzyDi,

Alex's hair went very thin and weak just after diagnosis - so I think there must be a link of some description - perhaps it is the lack of proper nutrition as in the months leading up to it I think the body doesnt use the food as it should. I hope the operation goes allright and tell your friend to join us here.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 24, 2011)

High numbers over a long period of time can cause hair loss.
Another cause can be an under active thyroid.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, i'll pass those little bits of info on.

Sam signed up when her daighter was diagnosed - when she texted me earlier I pointed her in the direction of here again - but though i'd ask as I know her daughter is in hosp today.

Thanks Di


----------

